# Looking for Maltese In Arkansas



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi, I am new here and so far I'm really enjoying this site. I am looking to get a maltese puppy and would like to know if there's anyone on this fourm that lives in or around Arkansas?Looking to purchase around Dec or January. Any info is greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You will enjoy it here. Bella Maltese is in AR. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks! Do you have the website for Bella Maltese?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

If I am not mistaken Faye (Bella Maltese ) Is in Tennessee..





Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought she was in Louisiana or Mississippi.....!

Faye, where are you??????


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

okay well I'm looking for a breeder in Arkansas.I don't like the idea of shipping a puppy, plus I would like to see the parents and other babies before making a purchase. If anyone is a breeder in Arkansas, let me know!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Arkansas is a tough state to be Maltese shopping in. As you can see from the lack of replies, no one seems to know of a reputable breeder in Arkansas, but unfortunately the state is full of puppy mills.

Make sure any breeder you may consider is not on the USDA "puppy mill" list. You can find the link about halfway down this page.

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/USDA.html

Also read everything pinned in our Breeders section about finding a reputable breeder.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046

Finally, I'd suggest going to some of the kennel club shows being held in your state to look for local Maltese breeders. A breeder who shows is what you want to look for as that will insure that puppies are being bred to the standard. Here's information about upcoming shows in your state:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

ok, but could you tell me what the puppy mill is? I'm sorry but Im new here and not sure what that is.Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There is a ton of information about puppy mills here:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/Broker.html

http://www.stoppuppymills.org/


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

That link you included for the shows in my state was the same as the link for finding a good breeder. Could you repost the link for the shows in my area please? Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> That link you included for the shows in my state was the same as the link for finding a good breeder. Could you repost the link for the shows in my area please? Thanks[/B]


Oops! Sorry. Here you go:

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I believe Faye is in Mississippi.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the link... Looks to be several in Arkansas, I will plan to go to a few...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you for doing your research before making this oh-so-important decision. You can find some wonderful small show breeders at those shows. Good luck and keep us posted on your search!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, I will keep you guys posted. I will be thrilled when I am posting a pic of my new little baby.







I am still interested in any info on other breeders in Arkansas as well!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I live in Arkansas and breed maltese however, I Am NOT A Puppymill!!! There are a lot of mills in Arkansas. So be very careful. I Love my Macy and Jazzy. You can see my dogs on my website www.kutiepatootiepetapparel.com

There is a dog show in Benton, Arkansas this coming weekend Oct 29 & 30 at the Saline County show grounds.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

okay so maybe she can look at your site ?



Good luck,

Andrea~


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

I am going to look at your site. Thanks


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I thought she was in Louisiana or Mississippi.....!
> 
> Faye, where are you??????[/B]



Sorry I've been MIA. I've had computer problems for almost a week, so I'm just catching up on posts.

I am in the Jackson, Mississippi area. I do co-own two males with my friend who lives in Tennessee, so I'm up there for visits.

I read that you were looking for a female. I don't have any female pups available, and don't expect to until late winter or early spring. My litter born last night was three males and one female, and the little girl is spoken for. I do know of a couple females who will be available within the next few weeks from two breeders I respect, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I have been talking with lovemymacy and am going to her house this weekend to see her pups she has. They are very cute from the pics I have seen. I am really liking this little boy she's calling, Cody.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Well I have been talking with lovemymacy and am going to her house this weekend to see her pups she has. They are very cute from the pics I have seen. I am really liking this little boy she's calling, Cody.[/B]


Oh that's awesome! Hopefully it work out for you. But don't rush into anything and please do not discount the small show breeders either! Both of my girls are from what can be considered smaller scale show breeders and I am extremely happy with both of them. A bargain isn't always a bargain in the long run when it comes to finding the perfect Maltese. 

Good luck to you!


----------

